# poachers stick



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

SOOOO NICE mate!

Cheers.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

nice -----really like the shotshell end caps and burned highlights ................


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Perfect for the "Chug n' Plug" contest!!!!!!

One of these and a helmet, the right guy could give ole Matt a run for his money!!

Cool shooter, man...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, that is sweeeet ! what tubes are those ? and how does she shoot ?

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the burnt wood look .


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks great 
Cheerio


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

Just the bit of kit for mooching in the woods


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is a sweet piece of work right there,well done my friend :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting ! I saw something similar in the UK.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Reminds me of my Sling Stick. Busted it ages ago and never made a new one but this image should give you an idea.

http://www.wikihow.com/images/7/77/Make-a-Staff-Sling-Step-8.jpg


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

With my playing around with Rolyan blue tubing the past few weeks, that sling will throw some heavy ammo and throw it fast.

wll


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

First time I saw one of those was on Jack's Shed. I like how you customized yours.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shotgun shell tips are s nice touch, good job on that sir


----------



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

thank for replys and yes blue du dub tubes the shoot big ammo very well


----------

